
Gmail Ads and Trackers - blizzard8
On brave browser, almost 10 Ads and trackers are blocked while accessing my Gmail account. I do not see any difference in my email account functionality. In comparison, yandex has 4 and protonmail has 0 Ads&#x2F;trackers. So, why is it even necessary to allow google to have such Ads and trackers?
======
cm2012
So Google can make money by targeting you with more relevant ads in gmail and
elsewhere on the web.

